Ask HN: What was the best business advice you’ve gotten? - yarapavan
======
JohnFen
I've received a lot of great business advice over the decades -- most of which
I didn't know was great advice until I got bit by ignoring it.

But I think, hands down, the best advice I ever got was to never be shy about
saying "no" to things. You're more likely to go broke by saying "yes", so make
"no" your default response and only switch to "yes" when you can rationally
support that decision.

The second-best advice I ever got was the "chandelier rule": when you're being
pitched some sort of deal, the bigger the chandelier in the room, the worse
the deal is for you. That is, be very, very suspicious if someone is treating
you opulently when they're trying to sell you something.

------
mindcrime
"Keep your solutions close, and your problems closer"

